# Chillin' (literally!) in Michigan



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey all, thought I would do a reintroduction!

Name is Niece! I got my bow in 05, practiced for a few months, went out for hunting, no luck. Then my quad rolled and I tore up my shoulder, arm, elbow, and wrist (I wasn't even going fast! the tires just got stuck in a rut, rolled, and my arm hit first) so I had surgery in 06, pregnant after that, then life happened, another couple surgeries and I am FINALLY able to pick my bow up again. I went out today and had a really good pattern at 20 yards out the second time I shot! It was like muscle memory. 

I shoot an Adrenaline, at 40#, so i don't plan on shooting much further than 20-30yards anyway.

Thanks again for the warm welcome!
Niece


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







back to *Archery Talk* Niece. Have fun here.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome back to AT! :darkbeer: Sorry to hear about your crash and burn. Hope you're healing well. Where in Michigan are you?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: Back


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

I am in the home of the former Buick Open


----------



## ropadop (Aug 22, 2002)

Welcome. I am glad to hear you have recovered. I have been working hard to keep my shoulders in good shape by doing rehab type excercises. It took my buddy many months of hard work and rehab to come back from his shoulder surgery. Good luck, Chris


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

